# Switching psychiatrists in same office



## mn1975 (Mar 7, 2011)

My current psychiatrist is not working out and a friend recommended hers, that works in the same building. I called to see about changing and was told pretty sternly that they don't switch psychiatrists at that office and the guy I wanted was not accepting new patients(although my insurance site listed him as accepting new patients). I got on a chat forum and some people thought that changing wouldn't be hard, others said it seemed slim because of getting the run around at the office or that there were ethic concerns possibly, maybe antagonism between old psych. and new,etc. Friend said she talked to her psychiatrist about me though and he is accepting new patients and to talk to the head of the office so I'm thinking that means I have a good chance of getting switched to him. However I am quite the pessimist so thats why I'm writing here to see what others may think. Thanks a lot.


----------

